# The new Dan.com or just fluff?



## MapleDots__ (Jul 15, 2021)

*A new foundation for Dan
*

We started Dan with a mission to empower entrepreneurs and make the domain world a better, more transparent place. We are pioneering as the partner of entrepreneurs, stakeholders, and the rest of the industry to name, build and grow their business.

Today we are announcing the evolution of our brand, a major step towards empowering everyone to build towards their goals. Our brand is growing to incorporate an inspiring visual identity that strengthens our mission and complements the simplicity of our tools.


We’re still the same Dan, just with more space to grow.
https://blog.undeveloped.com/a-new-foundation-for-dan-c78b7fbab87a


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 15, 2021)

Hmm...

Is it just me or does the article in the link just look like a lot of fluff with no substantial substance?


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 15, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Is it just me or does the article in the link just look like a lot of fluff with no substantial substance?



Are you signed up with Dan? It's not only the look, but other changes as well, landing pages etc. with more to come. Best landing pages out there. It's why Elliot uses their landing pages, Media Options works with them doing brokering etc.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 15, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> Are you signed up with Dan? It's not only the look, but other changes as well, landing pages etc. with more to come. Best landing pages out there. It's why Elliot uses their landing pages, Media Options works with them doing brokering etc.




I am not talking about dan in general, I am talking about the article itself, it contains a lot of fluff about logos, fonts, colours etc but lacks the announcement of any real NEW innovation.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 15, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> I am not talking about dan in general, I am talking about the article itself, it contains a lot of fluff about logos, fonts, colours etc but lacks the announcement of any real NEW innovation.



Yeah, that stuff is not too important, logos, fonts etc.

I think Dan is going to become what people wanted Epik to be.

Dan is moving fast and doing well. I think I read they're also going to become a registrar?

If that is the case, Epik will take a hit, being a smaller registrar and publically beefing with Dan. Dan is going to go at them and eat their lunch. Lots of smart people on board, again, big domainers partnering with them etc. Not doing dumb stuff either like getting into political, religious discussions online. Or any of that stuff you can read on Epik's Wikipedia page. About the business.

I wasn't too sure of lease to own but I've tried it with them and it's working smooth. They just get it and doing things right.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 15, 2021)

Actually, just now checking my landing pages, they were updated.

And the interface after you login is updated, have to play around with it. But lots of options, pretty smooth.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jul 16, 2021)

Hey  [notify]Jonathan Hitchens[/notify]  …welcome to DN.ca
I have looked around the faq’s etc. Trying to find out the policy on non payment with the leasing program but don’t see anything to clarify how long after someone misses a payment before it is taken back. I don’t want the hassle of chasing something like that down. Don’t want to have to chase Dan.com to follow up either.
Maybe you have some insight on this?

Thanks
Jim


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 16, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Trying to find out the policy on non payment with the leasing program but don’t see anything




You can cancel the contract and keep the funds if the buyer misses a payment, but you also have the option to give them more time if you want, which I imagine could be a tough call to make under certain circumstances. 







The screenshot above is taken from the "more information" link/pop-up you'll see on a Dan lander when there's the option to "lease to own". There's also the option for instalments up to 60 months, where the buyer starts paying a premium above the purchase price if the lease period is longer than 12 months. The max premium that can be charged is 30%, if the buyer choose the max leasing period of 60 months. The extra premium earned is split between the seller and Dan.com.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 16, 2021)

jaydub said:
			
		

> Hey  [notify]Jonathan Hitchens[/notify]  …welcome to DN.ca
> I have looked around the faq’s etc. Trying to find out the policy on non payment with the leasing program but don’t see anything to clarify how long after someone misses a payment before it is taken back. I don’t want the hassle of chasing something like that down. Don’t want to have to chase Dan.com to follow up either.
> Maybe you have some insight on this?
> 
> ...



I actually had that happen last month. Had somebody on a 5 month payment plan. I was hesitant to use this at first, didn't really think too much about lease to own, I like the sale to be done with all at once. But I had a buyer that really wanted a domain, but didn't have the funds. So we tried it. Now I'm a fan of lease to own. Have 2 more currently where I'm getting paid monthly installments. It can help close a sale. Which kind of makes sense when you think about all the other things people make monthly payments on.


They paid 4/5 months. They sent me the domain back. Here is the timeline:

Payment 4 was April 30

No payment for June, payment was usually around the 29/30, they follow up with:

June 3 message to me
"We just called the buyer to inquire about the late installment payment. Unfortunately, we did not receive a response. 

We have more follow-ups scheduled over the next few days. 

You will be notified of any updates. "

June 8 message to me
"We have sent the buyer a 24-hour deadline. We will notify you if there are any updates."

June 9
transfer back to my account started

So around 10 days I have the domain back in my account from missed payment date.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 16, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> You can cancel the contract and keep the funds if the buyer misses a payment, but you also have the option to give them more time if you want, which I imagine could be a tough call to make under certain circumstances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





To be clear, that's for buyers, cancelling the contract, not sellers.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 16, 2021)

Jonathan Hitchens said:
			
		

> To be clear, that's for buyers, cancelling the contract, not sellers.



Yes, but it does speak to sellers being able to cancel the contract for non-payment. But now that I read it again it says if the buyer misses “final monthly payments”.

I’m not sure how hey define “final monthly payments” or how much emphasis should be placed on that, but I always understood that if the buyer misses a payment then they are in breach of contract and you have the option to take back the domain and keep the money, should you choose. I never did a lease to own yet though.

Do you have a copy of the actual lease to own contract? I believe I saw it before but can’t find it now that they’ve come out with their 2.0.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 16, 2021)

Dont have to time dig in right now but it’s all here apparently: https://dan.com/legal/terms-of-use

A friend told me how he once cancelled a contract after the buyer missed the 5th payment (of 12) and got the domain back and kept the money. He later chose to resume payments after the buyer asked. Just to be nice.


----------



## Jonathan Hitchens (Jul 16, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> Yes, but it does speak to sellers being able to cancel the contract for non-payment. But now that I read it again it says if the buyer misses “final monthly payments”.
> 
> I’m not sure how hey define “final monthly payments” or how much emphasis should be placed on that, but I always understood that if the buyer misses a payment then they are in breach of contract and you have the option to take back the domain and keep the money, should you choose. I never did a lease to own yet though.
> 
> Do you have a copy of the actual lease to own contract? I believe I saw it before but can’t find it now that they’ve come out with their 2.0.



In that Chat Bot box they have, there is a button at the top called Invoices, when you click that they have Installment Contract. Also, under my name there is an Installments link that has the invoices and such.

I don't see the number of days they send the domain back to owner if buyer misses a payment, unless I'm missing it. They also go thru some of it in the terms - https://dan.com/terms_of_use

I just know that I have the domain back, 10 days after missed payment.



			
				Esdiel said:
			
		

> Dont have to time dig in right now but it’s all here apparently: https://dan.com/legal/terms-of-use
> 
> A friend told me how he once cancelled a contract after the buyer missed the 5th payment (of 12) and got the domain back and kept the money. He later chose to resume payments after the buyer asked. Just to be nice.



Yeah, it's kind of nice. I got 4 payments and then get the domain back on top of that. Have no idea why the didn't finish it off.


----------



## jaydub__ (Jul 16, 2021)

Thanks very much  [notify]Jonathan Hitchens[/notify] and [notify]Esdiel[/notify] *THUMBSUP* 
I appreciate that detailed insight.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 17, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Is it just me or does the article in the link just look like a lot of fluff with no substantial substance?



It's just a few cans of paint, nothing more. Oh yeah, and now Dan has a Buyer's Premium on some payment methods, like 2% for CC. 

For a big 2.0 release it's incredibly disappointing and it really contained 3 things:

1) Upgraded visuals (who cares?)
2) New buyer premiums for non-bank deposit methods of payment
3) Lots and lots of bugs.

Personally I liked Dan 1.X a lot more than 2.0.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 22, 2021)

I really hate all these characterchures they make it look cheap, I much preferred the old look. Banks are also starting to do these cartoon like characters and one of my banks is even animating them so it looks like they are dancing when a transfer is complete.

It's like they are trying to dumb as down. Just give me my information in a clean way and for GODS sakes please don't bring back all the animations that we had in the early nineties, the web was a mess and it hurt my eyes to look at web pages. Clean is always in style and never gets dated!!


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

Then don't look at the new CIRA site, which is chock full of images, cartoons, and text that totally clutters up all the pages (especially TBR and WHOIS) and pushes all the important stuff below the fold - I am trying to block certain elements so I can get it back to a semblance of clean and organized look, but it's a work in progress, as the formatting is refusing to adapt. 

It's like the CIRA is combining a "for dummies FAQ page" with the actual area where professionals will input and retrieve data - back to the dumb-ass 90's it is!


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 22, 2021)

DomainRecap said:
			
		

> Then don't look at the new CIRA site, which is chock full of images, cartoons, and text that totally clutters up all the pages - I am trying to block certain elements so I can get it back to a semblance of clean and organized look, but it's a work in progress.
> 
> It's like the CIRA is combining a FAQ page with the actual page where you input and retrieve data - back to the 90's it is!




Load the free Adguard.com chrome extension:
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/...ker/bgnkhhnnamicmpeenaelnjfhikgbkllg?hl=en-GB

You can then select any element in a second and remove it forever.
It is the only thing that allows me to remove ads that are permanent/disguised that get by regular ad blockers. For instance with the help of this extension I have not one ad on namepros and I even take it to the next step and block chat and all the crap I don't use.

You can do the same with any image or element on any page.

I know other ad blockers do this too but adguard does it sooooo well.


----------



## MapleDots__ (Jul 22, 2021)

I see what you mean


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

Try the WHOIS page, it's virtually unusable. 

You have to scroll down to get the Input Field, then it expands in a tiny sidebar, defaulting to the "Alternate Names" tab instead of the WHOIS Info, making you click again to get actual WHOIS data you asked for in the first place, then you must scroll down the thin sidebar to read it. 

It's so incredibly bad, it defies description.

Who designed this stuff, a crack-addicted gorilla?


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

MapleDots said:
			
		

> You can then select any element in a second and remove it forever..



The problem is that the horrible mini-sidebar design for the WHOIS entry/data doesn't allow much customization, as no matter what I do, I'm still looking at a thin sidebar area for ALL the WHOIS data. 

Try it and see if you can get a usable page - I might be able to do it using a theme editor, but my God, hopefully the CIRA wakes up and realizes how bad this sucks.


----------



## DomainRecap (Jul 22, 2021)

The WHOIS page on the CIRA site is so absolutely incredibly horrible that I just can't use it going forward. That "tiny sidebar" design + not even defaulting to WHOIS data (but "suggested alternatives") is too insane for words. 

I am trying the WHOIS at Internic.ca right now, but does anyone have other recommendations for a fast, simple & clean WHOIS page for .CA lookups?


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 26, 2021)

I know what you mean but it does fit with their slogan on their homepage which says "Claim your *space* in the digital world." I'm sure they hired experts and had their reasons... and maybe it will just take time to accept/like since what they previously had was good too.

I'm still not sure what I think, and I felt the same about GD and their recent branding change, but this branding change by Dan isn't incorporated into their sales' landers at least, which now have more options and are still the best out there, imo.


----------



## Esdiel (Jul 26, 2021)

Esdiel said:
			
		

> I'm sure they hired experts and had their reasons...



I say this mostly because of this: https://www.ibm.com/case-studies/dan-com

Couldn't have been cheap to hire IBM, and something tells me they likely hired similar status professionals to decide their rebranding. I could be wrong though.


----------

